

Ask HN: Recommended Tools for Teamwork? - jyu

If you work in a team of people in different places, what are your must have tools? Peldi's post is really enlightening:<p>http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/2009/10/30/tools/
======
frossie
That's a long list.

For us it's IM, Polycom, git and a bunch of people who want to do the right
thing.

~~~
keefe
The list is indeed too long. Sorry, the list of collab tools should not
include slicehost.

Polycom looks interesting.

I personally like a private forum (tikiwiki has a good free oss one) and wiki
behind a password wall, git, something for screen sharing, skype and if it's a
lot of people doing coding, a continuous integration server with IM
notification.

------
mleonhard
Hi jyu, I'd like to ask you a question. Would you please send me an email or
tell me how to contact you? My email address is in my profile. Thanks!

------
jacquesm
Trac

